# CBD Free delivery??



## Chickenstrip (10/7/20)

Does anyone know where I can pickup a pod system online without having to waste money on CBD?

Any help would be massively appreciated.

Ty

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyker41771 (10/7/20)

Vaperite, since monday you dont have to buy cbd with hardware ..

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger (10/7/20)

Vapeshop

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (10/7/20)

Vape King

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (10/7/20)

Thanks everyone. I have made an order through vaperite.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## mrh (10/7/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> Does anyone know where I can pickup a pod system online without having to waste money on CBD?
> 
> Any help would be massively appreciated.
> 
> Ty


The Vape Shop sold me my podstick without needing to buy CBD and Vaperite sold me coils without CBD (their policy seems to have softened on the issue. (both online).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mrh (10/7/20)

PS quick delivery on both as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/7/20)

@Sir Vape will also ship hardware without CBD.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (10/7/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Sir Vape will also ship hardware without CBD.


When did this change Uncle Rob? Their site still states a CBD product has to be included. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/7/20)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> When did this change Uncle Rob? Their site still states a CBD product has to be included.



A couple of days ago... they will be changing the web site this weekend... I asked @BigGuy about it today!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (10/7/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> A couple of days ago... they will be changing the web site this weekend... I asked @BigGuy about it today!


That is awesome news, thank you. I see a few of the retailers are removing this requirement. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

